# Hi



## marc1882 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi, just joined your amazing forum, looking forward to hearing from fellow home Batista's in the wonderful world of coffee


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum. How do you brew coffee at the moment?


----------



## marc1882 (Aug 30, 2018)

At the moment I've been using my V60 a lot,drinking Square mile Roasters Macho from Costa Rica,has a nice sweet taste,but will start back on the espresso machine again soon ☕


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

You can't beat a good pourover!


----------

